# Our baby had Trisomy 18



## Joanell (Jan 6, 2002)

My precious baby, Steffany Keliya Estar, was born on July 31st, 2006
via c-section because of pregnancy complications. We were completely
shocked when she started having breathing problems and had to be
transported to the local children's hospital. They diagnosed her with
a TE Fistula and a cleft lip.

They also sent off for genetic testing.

After a successful Fistula surgery we were looking forward to her getting
better and coming home. We were devestated when the genetic testing
came back on Thursday, August 10th. It explained why she kept having
severe breathing issues even though the surgery was successful. They
had found she also had Trisomy 18 which is incompatible with life.

A good explanation of Trisomy 18 can be found here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisomy_18

Steffany passed away on August 11th, 2006 at 9:42pm.
She was 11 days old.

.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

oh mama





















my dd has a chromosome disorder caused by my chromosomes, I can never have any more children because of it. I'm so sorry this happened to you and her.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, I have been at births and with families with different trisomies.


----------



## mexicomommy (Oct 24, 2005)

I am so incredibly sorry for the loss of your baby girl!
Peace be with you.
Charlsie


----------



## tiffany21074 (Jan 22, 2006)

i am praying for your family.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Mama,







I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i am sorry you have lost your beautiful daughter. your story strikes me as a time in your life that is just the most wonderful and blessed, to have given birth to your baby, while at the same time, the worst time to have lost her after 11 short days.

i am crying with you, it is so hard to lose a baby! we don't know why our daughter died, but reason or no reason, it doesn't seem to matter- we will always love and remember and miss our babies who aren't with us. much love to you and your family as you go through this acutely painful time. i hope you have support, and i am glad you posted here. there are lots of moms here who know how you are feeling now, unfortunately.


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Joanell, I am so sorry your precious baby girl died. This is such a terrible thing. May the love and support of your family and friends, and the mothers here at MDC enfold you and carry you through this time of great sorrow.

Liz


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I am so very sorry...
















:


----------



## vikilefay (Mar 30, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## KYCat (May 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
I hope and pray for peace for you and your family during this dark dark period.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Aww mama, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your sweet baby.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I ams so, so sorry, mama.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I am sorry.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Steffany


----------



## BetsyNY (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

I am so sorry mama.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so sorry,







s


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Blessings and healing vibes to you during your time of sorrow. I wish you were not having to go throught this.


----------



## letabug (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you're loss. My older sister was born with Trisomy 18, she died when she was just 1 day old. Many prayers sent to your family from mine.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.







s


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Steffany.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

What a terrible tragedy. There are no words that can express the loss. I am sorry.


----------



## eco-girl (Jul 22, 2006)

Joanell, my heart goes out to you and your beloved Steffany.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm very sorry.














s I know the devastation. Our daughter would've been 1 yr. old this past Tuesday and while we have reasons as to why she was stillborn, it doesn't make it any easier that she's gone. Be gentle on yourself. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.








Stefany


----------



## Rain9 (Aug 23, 2006)

We are very very sorry for you loss and understand exactly what you are going through we lost our daughter on July 12th to Anen. Its unfortunate that theres nothing that anyone can say or do to make you feel better at this time. Just try to take care of yourself, I have found that being here in the group helps me alot, I realize I'm not alone and I can voice whatever I need to and know that others understand.

Sending lots of hugs
Tina


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Joanell... I will be keeping you and your family in my close thoughts as you are getting through this time of deepest loss together. I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious little girl, and will send good thoughts to her as well. I hope you are surrounded by much love, nurturance, and support, as you deserve all of the comfort and healing that you can receive. Many hugs, Michelle


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Joanell--

What a lucky baby, to have had such adoring, loving parents! Your precious Steffany left you with gifts that you may have yet to discover; perhaps a more profound empathy for others in pain, maybe a greater understanding of the fragility of life, perhaps the strength to stare pain in the face when others avert their eyes....you will recognize the lessons she left you, and they will reverberate through your life, and others she touched, like ripples of water, quiet and peaceful and powerful. No matter how brief, no life leaves this earth untouched.

I'll keep you and your family in my prayers, asking for strength to endure your loss, and for peace to wrap around your life.

Keri


----------

